# **** Revolver I.D. ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Found this old revolver in a coffee jug at an old line shack about 30 years ago when I was range brand'in 20 or so miles northeast of Westcliffe in an area named Hellsgate Gulch. There were quite a few line camps and mine claims scattered through the area back in the day.

There are "no" I.D. markings on the weapon--- witch I think is strange. Its only about 6" long and the cylinder (may be .31 caliber) must be removed to load. Kinda looks like a vest gun a gambler would carry.

Any guesses?.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Wish I had that luck!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Taylor's and Sons Wells Fargo - is it 5 shot, .31 caliber -- Pocket Model.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice find cat, just never know what or why somethings are left behind.....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Obsolete ammo?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice find. Just like your Beer koozie...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice find Cat. Is it a converted black powder ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think hassell got it right, here is a pic of a colt and a uberti, link is to one for sale at midawy usa

















http://www.midwayusa.com/product/167449/uberti-1849-wells-fargo-model-black-powder-revolver-31-caliber-4-blue-barrel


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like it. Cats appears to have the nipples removed but my monitor may suck. I do know that some of those old cap and ball revolvers were converted to cartridge revolvers.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Well that didn't take along.lol. thanks guys.

It has the cap nipples and the cylinder is a 6 shot.

I fired a couple glass (sized) patched marbles out of it last week to see if everything was work'in right.

Guess I'll just hang it on the wall so it doesn't loose itself again--- it spent the last 3 decades hide'in in an old set of saddle bags.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great addition to the arsenal, when I was reading up on it they have a 32 cal cyl conversion by S&W that can be used in it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That was a pretty cool find.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now I am stumped, all the Wells Fargo models were 5 shot, this might be the baby Dragoon instead.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Now I am stumped, all the Wells Fargo models were 5 shot, this might be the baby Dragoon instead.


 Think you're onto something there Ed, Cat did say 6 shot. Hmmmm!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

hassell also noticed it has a round barrel, all the replicas (Wells Fargo) I have seen are octagon, going to do some more reseach.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

here is a link for the Baby Dragoon, only problem it has the square trigger guard on the backside.

http://www.nramuseum.org/guns/the-galleries/a-prospering-new-republic-1780-to-1860/case-10-california-gold-rush/colt-model-1848-baby-dragoon-revolver.aspx

still researching, lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Uberti makes a replica that has the round trigger guard

http://www.ubertireplicas.com/product/1848-baby-dragoon/


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Very cool. I have an 1860 Army repro. Similar revolver, lots of fun to shoot the old BPs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep--- 6 round cylinder Rick.

PW--- Maybe the number of rounds in the cylinder is the only way to separate the Uberti from the baby dragoon

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

could be catcapper, it could be on the same page as the 1851 Navy offering in .44 cal, because they never were available in .44 cal, but nowadays every company makes them. But no matter what it is sure would like to have it in my single action collection, lol









top left 1851 Navy .44 cal black powder

bottom left Ruger Vaquero original in .44 mag

top right 1871 Uberti .38 special

bottom right 1851 Navy .44 cal black powder with 5" & 7-1/2" barrels

I shoot these guns in cowboy action


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

awesome find Cat....one for the wall indeed!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That sure is a nice collection Ed.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like a cat capper to me.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks guys, the upper left one that is engraved. I got it for $75 on gunbroker, they had it listed as replica, so most thought it wasnt a firing gun. I asked the seller and it was. I was the only bidder at a starting price of $75. When it arrived at PO the corner of box was torn and I got a call from a federal postal agent, they thought it was a regular firearm and it stirred up quite a ruckess for awhile. they had me come down and they opened the box and I had to show them it said black powder only, lol


----------

